# Please vote for Truffles!!



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Please vote for Truffles in her Halloween Costumes at GW Little! You can vote for up to three dogs. She is the Mardi Paws Dragon and the Snow Princess! Thanks! I have no idea what happens if she wins, but she is so dang cute in her costumes, she needs to win!!!

- Dog Costume Display Gallery


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

I voted for sweet little Truffles...She look boootiful in her costume.


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

Okay! Paris just voted for the Snow Princess! 
And Coco voted for the Mardi Gras Dragon!
Good Luck! Gosh, Truffles is stunning!
I love the Snow Princess costume, she looks like Snow White.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

we voted for Truffles!


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Truffles says Thank you all very much!!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

We voted for Truffles here! Go Truffs!


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

Got my vote in!


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

*my*



bellaratamaltese said:


> We voted for Truffles here! Go Truffs!


Thank you!! She is already my winner!!


Starsmom said:


> Got my vote in!


Thank you so much on Truffles behalf!!


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

I voted for the mardi gras queen and bisou put in vote for the snow princess!! Truffles is the CUTEST-paws down!!!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

you got our votes ... Truffles is stunning ^_^
hugs
Kat


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

Just voted ..


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I voted for her. Hope she wins...hope she wins.....hope she wins...rayer:

Looks like she's ahead of the pack so far!!!


----------



## Maltsnme (Feb 7, 2009)

*voting*

DONE, Pam!!! She is in the top percentage, go SM members!!! )))


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I just voted and it looks like Mardi Paws Dragon is in the lead.
Good luck!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Truffles got our vote. Just adorable in both costumes. :wub::wub: Looks like you're ahead in the voting. Is it a contest? I couldn't find rules. Maybe the winner will be featured on their website for the holiday. Which one is Truffles wearing for the big night?


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

Voted AGAIN...and Truffles is in the lead! :chili::chili::chili::chili:


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

Triniti and Terra voted for the snow princess and the mardi paws dragon! I love it! ( I am actually thinking of getting the T's costumes from there...the Prince Charming and the Princess costumes).


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Wow! The power of SM!! She is out ahead of the pack this morning! Truffles and I thank you all!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

pammy4501 said:


> Wow! The power of SM!! She is out ahead of the pack this morning! Truffles and I thank you all!!


YAHOO!! Pam, you really hit the jackpot with Truffles. You are sooooo lucky to have her. And while everyone's at it, I hope they remember to vote for the Rescue Challenge afterwards so we can really show the power of SM.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Snowbody said:


> YAHOO!! Pam, you really hit the jackpot with Truffles. You are sooooo lucky to have her. And while everyone's at it, I hope they remember to vote for the Rescue Challenge afterwards so we can really show the power of SM.


 Sue, you are so right. We need to all jump on that today! And thanks for the vote for Truff. (and I do feel lucky!)


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

She's winning!!  I voted 

can we vote once a day?


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Awwwww just voted for Truffles. How cute....and she is leading!!!!!!!


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

just voted  hope she wins

I was hoping you would meet ronda and teddi at the photo shoot as she was Dorothy in the pics 

Tami met her when we went to lunch


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Just voted for Truffles, and as of right now, she is in the lead. Yeah!!!


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

dwerten said:


> just voted  hope she wins
> 
> I was hoping you would meet ronda and teddi at the photo shoot as she was Dorothy in the pics
> 
> Tami met her when we went to lunch


Oh I would have loved to! But she had us come at all different times, probably to be less chaotic!! LOL! Thanks for the votes!!


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

pammy4501 said:


> Oh I would have loved to! But she had us come at all different times, probably to be less chaotic!! LOL! Thanks for the votes!!


hey where is truffles in your siggy - cmon momma


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Voted for beautiful Truffles and she is still way ahead :chili:


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

dwerten said:


> hey where is truffles in your siggy - cmon momma


 :embarrassed:

I have tried and am challanged with the new format. And I need some good pictures! I am resolved to get it done!!


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

I just voted for little miss Truffles in her adorable costumes! I think we're supposed to vote on the cutest costumes, not the models, but the Snow Princess one is actually my favorite costume anyway!  I loved that little Owl one, too!

Truffles is WAY ahead on votes, by the way. lol


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

LJSquishy said:


> I just voted for little miss Truffles in her adorable costumes! I think we're supposed to vote on the cutest costumes, not the models, but the Snow Princess one is actually my favorite costume anyway!  I loved that little Owl one, too!
> 
> Truffles is WAY ahead on votes, by the way. lol


Well yes, it is technically the cutest costume. But the model is so dang cute, she is making the costumes!! Thanks for the votes!!


----------



## Toby Cooper (May 30, 2008)

I voted for Truffles, she sure is cute.
Linda and Toby:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

We just voted for Truffles. She is soooooooooooooo adorable in her costumes. She's adorable without the costumes too.


----------



## Bethy (Oct 10, 2009)

I just voted and she's leading so far.....she looks so adorable:wub:.


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

She is darling. She has my vote. She looks great in her costumes. Great little model.


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

I don't know if anyone knows this, but you can vote as many times in a day as you care to load the site - I've vote for Truffles 3x today - Yep, she's way ahead of any other kid! :chili::chili:


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

pammy4501 said:


> :embarrassed:
> 
> I have tried and am challanged with the new format. And I need some good pictures! I am resolved to get it done!!


good pics girl you have alot of good pics of truffles lolll - ok just use one of demi then as they look alike lol


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

I'm voting lots for your little cutie pie Truffles! Love her!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

:cheer:*GO Truffles!!! Go Truffles!!!!*:cheer: YEEEHAAA and she is leading:chili:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

voted... ( just saw this ..sigh) anyway she's way ahead in both costumes this AM!!!!!


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Just voted for Truffles and she is def. in the lead. Had to give props to Sherlock Hound too, that was just too funny. Since Aolani refuses to wear a dress I may just have to order him the Sherlock Hound costume instead. Good luck Truffles!


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I just voted again and I do believe the winner is going to be Truffles:wub:


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

Yep, I think you have this one in the bag! I voted and will keep voting! :thumbsup:


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

Woohoo! I voted again too!


----------



## Chalex (Feb 19, 2010)

Preston and I voted. Those poor other dogs don't have a chance with Truffles in the contest.


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

I just voted for Truffles  She's still in the lead!


----------



## majik921 (Apr 27, 2010)

Looks like she's winning so far


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

Truffles essentially has 50% of the votes for each of the costumes she's modeling!!:chili::chili::chili:


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Just voted for both in costumes. I wanted to do Roky's costume with Petsmart. The only thing is they want you to do it through using Facebook and allowing FB your information that is private..so I won't do it. 



pammy4501 said:


> Please vote for Truffles in her Halloween Costumes at GW Little! You can vote for up to three dogs. She is the Mardi Paws Dragon and the Snow Princess! Thanks! I have no idea what happens if she wins, but she is so dang cute in her costumes, she needs to win!!!
> 
> - Dog Costume Display Gallery


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

Still voting for Truffles - still waaaay ahead of the "competition"!!:chili::chili::chili:


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Did she win???


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Just voted for Truffles, she is a winner for sure:thumbsup:


----------



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

Our votes are in - she looks adorable in both of them!

Good luck baby girl!

Allie


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Voted again  and love that Truffles is leading alll the way....sooooo deserved. What a cutie!!!!


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

When is the contest over? I keep voting.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

just voted again and Truffles is still in the lead by a longshot!


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

Truffles has my votes. :thumbsup:


----------

